# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Insanely Twisted Shadow Planet en OVNIdéo

## Raphi Le Sobre

Le point commun du sasquatch, de l'opposition et des OVNI est que tous vivent et se développent à la limite de la perception humaine, expliquant pourquoi ils n'apparaissent que lorsque l'on regarde ailleurs, et que chaque photo prétendument prise d'eux déclenche fou rire ou polémique quant à leur existence.
 Il est donc exceptionnel que l'on ait pu mettre la main sur une vidéo claire et nette de *Insanely Twisted Shadow Planet*, un titre étrange et attirant développé par *FuelCell*, et devant son design et ses animations somptueuses au coup de crayon de *Michel Gagné*, dessinateur et animateur canadien de son état.


 C'est beau, original, mais ce qui l'est moins, c'est sa sortie d'ici la fin de l'année sur Xbox 360 uniquement. Eh ouais, encore un qui nous échappe. Maudites consoles.

*MAJ*: Une lueur d'espoir brille encore sur la planète sombre, puisque, d'après nos confrères de Rock Paper Shotgun, l'objectif des développeurs serait de rendre leur jeu disponible sur un maximum de plateforme, bien que pour l'instant aucune information n'ait filtré en dehors de pourparlers avec Microsoft pour le Xbox Live.

Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Siona

Je viens tout juste de voir la video et je me demandais aussi sur quelle plateforme il sortait, maintenant j'ai ma réponse et je suis triste  ::'(: .

En tout cas c'est super joli et on retrouve parfaitement l'univers de Gagné.

----------


## AlaRach

Faut reconnaitre que c'est effectivement original et beau, certainement bien hard aussi mais ça fait envie... C'est sur le live arcade ? Dispo ?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Ah oui, j'ai oublié de préciser que ça devrait sortir dans le courant de l'année.

----------


## cailloux

Wouaw, enfin du character design et une ambiance originale !

Commence à y en avoir de plus en plus, depuis TF2 et la preuve que le "tout réaliste" n'est pas obligatoire on voit fleurir pleins de jolies choses.

----------


## chookill

Fiouuu, c'est joliiii !

Par contre si c'est avec des vrai morceaux de gameplay dedans, je vois pas du tout comment il controle sa petite navette..

Pour le tir, le stick je veux bien, ms pour le déplacement j'aurais dit à la souris vu la vitesse et la précision...

----------


## Louck

Putain que c'est beau  :Bave: 

Pour le réalisme, je veux bilal  :Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## ViewtifulJojo

Il est pourtant annoncé sur PC sur gametrailers et ign .... Ca ferait plaisir ^^

----------


## BuzzerMan

> Pour le tir, le stick je veux bien, ms pour le déplacement j'aurais dit à la souris vu la vitesse et la précision...


Au stick aussi je pense...

Autre petite question : c'est le dessinateur/designer de Patapon ? L'univers me fait penser beaucoup au hit de PSP mais je n'ai plus en tête le nom de son papa...

----------


## Jash

Pff, ça a l'air tres sympathique, mais va falloir des reflexes de pilote de chasse pour jouer T_T

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Il est pourtant annoncé sur PC sur gametrailers et ign .... Ca ferait plaisir ^^


Sur leur blog ils ne parlent que des pourparlers avec Microsoft pour placer leur jeu sur le Live, j'ai pas lu explicitement de référence à la version PC pour le moment.
Mais à vrai dire, ils se concentrent surtout sur la recherche de partenaires financiers pour éditer leur titre sur Xbox, qui attire de plus en plus les développeurs indés depuis les succès de Geometry Wars, Castle Crashers, Braid et autres.

*EDIT:* je rajoute tout de même que le créateur du jeu assure que leur but est de porter le jeu sur "_le maximum de plateforme possible_" même si, en dehors de leur intention de le porter sur le Live, rien n'est annoncé.

----------


## Gérard le Canard

J adore le style graphique, tres accrocheur.
Pour le gameplay, je pense a un joystick pour les mouvements, et l autre pour la visee du pistolet

----------


## Siona

> Il est pourtant annoncé sur PC sur gametrailers et ign .... Ca ferait plaisir ^^


Ce serait top s'il sortait sur pc  ::wub:: .

----------


## The Real Dav

Le métal mélodique c'est quand même bien moche...

----------


## Momock

Ça a l'air bien. On sait à quel prix ce sera vendu?

----------


## ivan

La vidéo n'est plus, paix son âme

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> La vidéo n'est plus, paix son âme


Tiens, ils viennent de faire sauter la version Youtube ? Tant pis, je l'ai remplacé par celle venant de Gametrailers.

----------


## UniKorn

Y'a un petit coté Aquaria dans le dessin et le level design.

----------


## SuneLilith

> Le métal mélodique c'est quand même bien moche...


Hum... Je trouve que le thème est assez beau et colle bien avec la vidéo. Et puis, Dimmu Borgir, c'est rarement aussi calme...

----------


## Ezhaac

Waow, c'est vraiment super beau, et  ::love::  la musique, aussi. =) *bon public*

----------


## BarmyFailure

Moi je trouve que ce ptit Dimmu est très cohérent avec le parti pris graphique, de plus bien animé et le teaser bien monté (comme un poney). Par contre c'est vrai que le métal mélodique c'est moche, heureusement là s'en est pas  :;):

----------


## Unknow

Bonjour,

nan mais c'est clair que la le dimmu ca ne fait que magnifier encore plus l'univer du jeu qui est quand meme super beau
reste plus qu'a esspere qu'il sorte sur pc  ::):

----------


## guillom

je connait bien michel gagné il a dépensé enormément d énergie sur ce jeu.son but dans ce jeu est de se sentir comme ds un dessin animé .allez voir sur son site www.gagnéint.com ,il a tout un cv,animation,illustration etc.. et tres simpa! ::rolleyes::

----------


## Guest543453

Deterage de topique dans les formes parce que le trailer final est sorti!

----------


## Devnull

Je viens de voir le trailer.

J'aime bien le style. J'espere qu'il sortira sur PC.

----------


## L0ur5

Bon et bien je viens de le finir sur PC, et c'était chouette, hormis l'obligation d'installer GFWL bien sur...

J'aurais apprécié que l'histoire soit un peu plus développée, mais ce n'est pas grave pour autant. Les zones sont vraiment différentes les unes des autres et toutes réussies (petit bémol pour le monde électrique que j'ai trouvé un peu moins bien foutue, autant coté LD que niveau artistique), toutes les armes sont utiles (à l'exception du bouclier, que j'avais d'ailleurs totalement éludé), et les boss sont vraiment sympa.
C'est marrant, me balader partout en scannant la zone à coup de radar et en déplaçant des objets à coup de rayon antigravité m'a vraiment fait sentir le coté "petit martien dans sa soucoupe". J'ai trouvé ça vraiment bien foutu.

----------

